# Petri RDA SS



## Yiannaki (19/10/16)

Anyone have stock or is expecting stock of the Petri SS RDA? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis (19/10/16)

Stock is incoming. 

ETA around end of October

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (19/10/16)

This one here??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (19/10/16)

That's the one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## skola (19/10/16)

Niiiiice!!


----------

